# Polar Bear Cigar Club



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

The first of many 2008 BBQ's of the Ann Arbor Polar Bear Cigar Club.

Pic 1 shows the master chef (didn't you know  ) Jerry workin the baby back ribs.

Pic 2 is the amazing rack of lamb he picked up for us.

Pic 3 is Jerry takin a break smokin his first Don Pepin. A Series JJ.

Pic 4 is a handsome devil indeed. ME takin a drag on my La Flor Dominicana Ligero.

Pic 5 is for all you meat **** lovers out there.

Pic 6 is Patrick (deuce) smokin a Don Pepin JJ as well.

Pic 7 is the meat plated with a loaded baked potato.

Who knows what next weekend will bring. Knowing Michigan, probably snow.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Damn, thats making me hungry again. It was soooooo good. Jerry nailed it for sure. Cant wait til next weekend!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm coming over!!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow. looks tasty


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

howland1998 said:


> I'm coming over!!!


Im speaking for Rob im sure, but your more then welcome too! LOL


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

deuce said:


> Im speaking for Rob im sure, but your more then welcome too! LOL


Oh, BTW, Just bring the smokes!:lol:


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Jezus, BB and cigars! It is -2 heer!!!:mumbles:


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

what's funny is jerry asked if i had any whisky, and i said "i have a bottle of jim beam black in the freezer."

they guy whips up a batch of bbq sauce using the whisky. it was SOOOOOOO good.


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Ehhh...it was a little harsh.


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

Lol!!!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

very nice guys. herfin with the boys:biggrin:


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

looks like awesome times


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Still freezing here too! 

:dribble:


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

Damn nice guys. That is they way to do it properly. What do round trip tickets cost?


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

It doesn't get anywhere near cold enough to even pretend such things around here... <G>


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Sure is a pretty plate for a cigar club 

Looks like a great time guys!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

tx_tuff said:


> Sure is a pretty plate for a cigar club
> 
> Looks like a great time guys!


Those plates were all rob! We were at his place! :roflmao:


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Looks like a wonderful time!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

OH yeah -BBQ

well soon enough in NY


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Nice Rack---that some goooood eaten right there!


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Looks like a great time was had by all!!!!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

thats just good stuff right there!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Looks like you guys had it hooked up there.Go Tigers!!!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

I cant wait to get the grill fired up!!!


----------



## Rocky Rulz (Jan 5, 2008)

Sweet meat right there


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

Rocky Rulz said:


> Sweet meat right there


that's what she said.


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

That's what it's all about.


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Looks like a good Time


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

deuce said:


> Those plates were all rob! We were at his place! :roflmao:


Rob letting his femine side show :lol: BBQ sauce made with Jim Beam is good!


----------



## Jimmy Ray (Nov 10, 2007)

Looks like you guys were really grillin' hard, it's almost that time in NY.


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

Go Blue!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Great pics  Nice pre-spring BBQ herf!


----------



## aljrka (Dec 3, 2007)

That meat wouldn't last 10 mins with me. I need beef TEXAS SIZED!!!


----------



## mphilipp (Jul 19, 2007)

LOL at Albert. It did look like a great time guys.


----------



## Petite_Flavored_Sweetie (Feb 5, 2008)

oh that makes me so hungry. You must live somewhere warm. We keep getting snow here, cant wait till summer and BBQ time.


----------



## Andy (Mar 23, 2008)

iIuse my grill all year long even if out there in a parkia people drive by and just shake there heads I LOVE GRILLING NO MATTER WHAT THEY THINK.


----------



## Andy (Mar 23, 2008)

Snow Sleet Rain Does Not Stop Me My Neighbors Think Wackey But Nothing Like Like The Grill!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Andy (Mar 23, 2008)

Have To Find A Pic Of Me Griling In A Snow Storm


----------

